# which bank to use ?



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,just wondering what bank would be the best to open an account around the Protarus area,recived some details from Alpha bank,theres a lot of paperwork it looks dificult ,are they all like that. Coming over in October to sort stuff out,is there anything we should take? .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carl weatherby said:


> Hi all,just wondering what bank would be the best to open an account around the Protarus area,recived some details from Alpha bank,theres a lot of paperwork it looks dificult ,are they all like that. Coming over in October to sort stuff out,is there anything we should take? .


Don't touch Alpha Bank.
It is the worst bank in Cyprus


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hellenic are good as are mafin.. but beware you will have to do tonnes of paperwork and sign eveything in triplicate.. be prepared to sacrifice your day!! this applies to ALL banks.. 

Also they all just assume you will have a credit card.. it raised a few eyebrows when i refused one!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree , thebest local banks are Marfin Laiki bank and Hellenic bank.
As for paper work, whatever you do over here, be it opening a bank account, getting a mortgage, buying a property, by the time you have finished signing and intialling the paperwork you will have severe writers cramp.


----------



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info ,guys got it all wrote down ,just a quicky dose it matter if i dont have an address in Cyprus yet ? only in England. I am sorry and i dont know if im supposed to do this being a new lad,im not sure . Changing the thread,is a p.o box the best thing to set up now before we move over for any other correspodance other than e-mail.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carl weatherby said:


> Thanks for the info ,guys got it all wrote down ,just a quicky dose it matter if i dont have an address in Cyprus yet ? only in England. I am sorry and i dont know if im supposed to do this being a new lad,im not sure . Changing the thread,is a p.o box the best thing to set up now before we move over for any other correspodance other than e-mail.


I'm not sure how you set up a p.o box without being here.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

carl weatherby said:


> Thanks for the info ,guys got it all wrote down ,just a quicky dose it matter if i dont have an address in Cyprus yet ? only in England. I am sorry and i dont know if im supposed to do this being a new lad,im not sure . Changing the thread,is a p.o box the best thing to set up now before we move over for any other correspodance other than e-mail.


You don't need a Cypriot address to open an account, just go to the bank of your choice with passports and utillity bills for your UK address and the account will be opened using that address. I'm with the Bank of Cyprus and receive excellant service, opening the account took just over an hour and totally painless. They've also got a good on line service so you can manage your account from the UK if necessary.


----------

